# Best live fish to use



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

which is the best to use? I used convicts but the parents havent bred in a while and are suky parents.


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

Rosies are better than goldfish, less fatty


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

I use rosies. Breed like convicts at 80 degrees and 16 hors of light daily.

Can guppies and feeder platies work?

last question. I have a green cobra female guppy and a red cobra female guppy. Can a feeder breed with one of the cobra guppies?


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

ive had much success with rosies


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

which fish bulks up my preds the best?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

rosies are still the the carp familiy. Im assuming tetras would be pretty good, mollies, sword tails, etc.



Scott C said:


> which fish bulks up my preds the best?


frozen shrimp
frozen catfish
frozen talapia
frozen cod
frozen trout
frozen ...

get the picture?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

yup. I use frozen.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

rosies are bad, go for mollies, guppies,...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

what about gambusia?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no live food for you.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> no live food for you.


what?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> no live food for you.


LOL. Some1 been watching to much Seinfield


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> no live food for you.


LOL. Some1 been watching to much Seinfield








[/quote]

Ha Ha.


----------



## smaw0351 (Jul 14, 2005)

i know what live fish NOT to use..

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=100149


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

smaw0351 said:


> i know what live fish NOT to use..
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=100149


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

that dude, well, is dumb.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

bACK UP


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't feed live fish (haven't fed it for almost 2 years: seen it, heard it, done it...), but if I would, I'd get my Reds either Livebearers (Mollies, Guppies, Swordtails), Tetra's or small Cichlids.
Things I'd never feed include Goldfish, Minnows, Rosy Reds, Danio's and other Barb- and Carplike fish: in fact, I'd rather feed my piranha's other Piranha's than any member of the Cyprinid-family (Carplike fish).


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

Actually when it comes to feeding my natt's live food I only drop in ghost shrimp they love em, and they do an awesome job of clean up crew until they're eaten!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks. Will sunnies and crappies work?


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I don't feed live fish (haven't fed it for almost 2 years: seen it, heard it, done it...), but if I would, I'd get my Reds either Livebearers (Mollies, Guppies, Swordtails), Tetra's or small Cichlids.
> Things I'd never feed include Goldfish, Minnows, Rosy Reds, Danio's and other Barb- and Carplike fish: in fact, I'd rather feed my piranha's other Piranha's than any member of the Cyprinid-family (Carplike fish).


whats wrong with carplike fish?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Peerahnya said:


> I don't feed live fish (haven't fed it for almost 2 years: seen it, heard it, done it...), but if I would, I'd get my Reds either Livebearers (Mollies, Guppies, Swordtails), Tetra's or small Cichlids.
> Things I'd never feed include Goldfish, Minnows, Rosy Reds, Danio's and other Barb- and Carplike fish: in fact, I'd rather feed my piranha's other Piranha's than any member of the Cyprinid-family (Carplike fish).


whats wrong with carplike fish?
[/quote]
They contain an enzyme called Thiaminase, which is a Vitamin B1-blocker. Vitamin B1 (also known as Thiamine) is required for proper growth and development, and a shortage of it can lead to serious health issues.
Having said that, feeding a couple of goldfish or other Thiaminase-containing fish once a month certainly won't harm, let alone kill your fish, but if it makes up a good part of your fish's diet, it will eventually lead to problems. The tricky thing is that the effects are invisible, so many people that claim "I've been feeding my Piranha's goldfish all their lives, and they're fine" are unaware of the fact that irreversible damage may already have been done internally - maybe the piranha's life expectancy is cut in half, maybe the organs have been affected and will malfunction later, maybe the overall health has been compromised. Keep in mind that things are not always what they seem...
Since there are plenty of safe alternatives out there, why risk the well-being of your fish?


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I don't feed live fish (haven't fed it for almost 2 years: seen it, heard it, done it...), but if I would, I'd get my Reds either Livebearers (Mollies, Guppies, Swordtails), Tetra's or small Cichlids.
> Things I'd never feed include Goldfish, Minnows, Rosy Reds, Danio's and other Barb- and Carplike fish: in fact, I'd rather feed my piranha's other Piranha's than any member of the Cyprinid-family (Carplike fish).


whats wrong with carplike fish?
[/quote]
They contain an enzyme called Thiaminase, which is a Vitamin B1-blocker. Vitamin B1 (also known as Thiamine) is required for proper growth and development, and a shortage of it can lead to serious health issues.
Having said that, feeding a couple of goldfish or other Thiaminase-containing fish once a month certainly won't harm, let alone kill your fish, but if it makes up a good part of your fish's diet, it will eventually lead to problems. The tricky thing is that the effects are invisible, so many people that claim "I've been feeding my Piranha's goldfish all their lives, and they're fine" are unaware of the fact that irreversible damage may already have been done internally - maybe the piranha's life expectancy is cut in half, maybe the organs have been affected and will malfunction later, maybe the overall health has been compromised. Keep in mind that things are not always what they seem...
Since there are plenty of safe alternatives out there, why risk the well-being of your fish?
[/quote]

some just enjoy the entertainment value and dont care


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jesterx626 said:


> I don't feed live fish (haven't fed it for almost 2 years: seen it, heard it, done it...), but if I would, I'd get my Reds either Livebearers (Mollies, Guppies, Swordtails), Tetra's or small Cichlids.
> Things I'd never feed include Goldfish, Minnows, Rosy Reds, Danio's and other Barb- and Carplike fish: in fact, I'd rather feed my piranha's other Piranha's than any member of the Cyprinid-family (Carplike fish).


whats wrong with carplike fish?
[/quote]
They contain an enzyme called Thiaminase, which is a Vitamin B1-blocker. Vitamin B1 (also known as Thiamine) is required for proper growth and development, and a shortage of it can lead to serious health issues.
Having said that, feeding a couple of goldfish or other Thiaminase-containing fish once a month certainly won't harm, let alone kill your fish, but if it makes up a good part of your fish's diet, it will eventually lead to problems. The tricky thing is that the effects are invisible, so many people that claim "I've been feeding my Piranha's goldfish all their lives, and they're fine" are unaware of the fact that irreversible damage may already have been done internally - maybe the piranha's life expectancy is cut in half, maybe the organs have been affected and will malfunction later, maybe the overall health has been compromised. Keep in mind that things are not always what they seem...
Since there are plenty of safe alternatives out there, why risk the well-being of your fish?
[/quote]

some just enjoy the entertainment value and dont care








[/quote]
The sad thing is that they can enjoy the entertainment value as much without feeding them fish that contain Thiaminase, as there are plenty of safe alternatives.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the best live fish to use as a feeder is a dead one


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

what if I cooked the goldfish?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Scott C said:


> what if I cooked the goldfish?


be sure to serve it with chips and tartare sauce


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Innes said:


> what if I cooked the goldfish?


be sure to serve it with chips and tartare sauce








[/quote]

okay


----------



## n0vacaine (Oct 10, 2005)

ghost shrimp!


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> I don't feed live fish (haven't fed it for almost 2 years: seen it, heard it, done it...), but if I would, I'd get my Reds either Livebearers (Mollies, Guppies, Swordtails), Tetra's or small Cichlids.
> Things I'd never feed include Goldfish, Minnows, Rosy Reds, Danio's and other Barb- and Carplike fish: in fact, I'd rather feed my piranha's other Piranha's than any member of the Cyprinid-family (Carplike fish).


whats wrong with carplike fish?
[/quote]
They contain an enzyme called Thiaminase, which is a Vitamin B1-blocker. Vitamin B1 (also known as Thiamine) is required for proper growth and development, and a shortage of it can lead to serious health issues.
Having said that, feeding a couple of goldfish or other Thiaminase-containing fish once a month certainly won't harm, let alone kill your fish, but if it makes up a good part of your fish's diet, it will eventually lead to problems. The tricky thing is that the effects are invisible, so many people that claim "I've been feeding my Piranha's goldfish all their lives, and they're fine" are unaware of the fact that irreversible damage may already have been done internally - maybe the piranha's life expectancy is cut in half, maybe the organs have been affected and will malfunction later, maybe the overall health has been compromised. Keep in mind that things are not always what they seem...
Since there are plenty of safe alternatives out there, why risk the well-being of your fish?
[/quote]

Wow I did not know that. I havent fed my reds anything alive yet but that is good to know for the future when I give them treats. My roomate has much larger reds and he feeds them Koi exclusively, (which I thought was a bad idea anyway since you should vary it up), but now I have another reason to give him.
Thanks.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

Scott C said:


> Wow I did not know that. I havent fed my reds anything alive yet but that is good to know for the future when I give them treats. My roomate has much larger reds and he feeds them Koi exclusively, (which I thought was a bad idea anyway since you should vary it up), but now I have another reason to give him.
> Thanks.


Damn this guy has too much money or what? I thought koi were quite expensive fish?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

sometimes koi get mixed in with the goldfish/rosyreds along with fathead minnows, crayfish and a few tadpoles.

I fed my cousins piranha a live pickeril.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

what else is good?


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

So what fish are cheap to feed them and good for them?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ucpiranha said:


> So what fish are cheap to feed them and good for them?


smelt
silversides
catfish










Besides not wanting to feed live another reason I dont do it is because the damn price. Even of you bough sh*t feeders at 19cents, id imagine a decent sized shoal could eat 25+ a day. Then if your buying the better fish at $1.50+. Adds up


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> So what fish are cheap to feed them and good for them?


smelt
silversides
catfish










Besides not wanting to feed live another reason I dont do it is because the damn price. Even of you bough sh*t feeders at 19cents, id imagine a decent sized shoal could eat 25+ a day. Then if your buying the better fish at $1.50+. Adds up
[/quote]
what is smelt is it choped up fish ?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

you can buy smelt whole as well.


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

ucpiranha said:


> So what fish are cheap to feed them and good for them?


If you can manage to keep em alive to feed, try going to a bait n tackel shop.. I made out OK 'once' feeding my P's live Killies
PLUS I READ that they are easy to breed... But i had no luck, I suc wit saltwater.

Also my LBS was tring to sell me some ell's but something didnt sound rite, anyone try bait ells?

[Das funny about the convicts, cuase picked up a breeding pair a while back. F_kers breed like goddam bunny rabbits.. I havnt been able to bring myself to feed babies to my p's and now the babys are in-breeding also.. I got tonz n keep tring to get my LFS to ttrade em for some froozen food... ROFLMAO]


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

My cichlids and silver dollars eat meat once in a while. actually feeder fish are 20 for a dollar or 12 for a dollar depending on wat kind.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Scott C said:


> My cichlids and silver dollars eat meat once in a while. actually feeder fish are 20 for a dollar or 12 for a dollar depending on wat kind.


I think here feeders (comets) are @ .19 each and rosies are @ .12 each. Not to sure on prices as ive never bought them.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

I buy rosies and guppies.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Scott C said:


> I buy rosies and guppies.


rosies are cyprids

cyprids = carp = crap!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

what if I cook the cyprinids?


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

THUMBS UP to pro-salt silver sides

i think im gona try to pick up some live bullfrogs or something next LOL


----------



## metallicaRules (Nov 24, 2005)

Peerahnya said:


> I don't feed live fish (haven't fed it for almost 2 years: seen it, heard it, done it...), but if I would, I'd get my Reds either Livebearers (Mollies, Guppies, Swordtails), Tetra's or small Cichlids.
> Things I'd never feed include Goldfish, Minnows, Rosy Reds, Danio's and other Barb- and Carplike fish: in fact, I'd rather feed my piranha's other Piranha's than any member of the Cyprinid-family (Carplike fish).


whats wrong with carplike fish?
[/quote]
They contain an enzyme called Thiaminase, which is a Vitamin B1-blocker. Vitamin B1 (also known as Thiamine) is required for proper growth and development, and a shortage of it can lead to serious health issues.
Having said that, feeding a couple of goldfish or other Thiaminase-containing fish once a month certainly won't harm, let alone kill your fish, but if it makes up a good part of your fish's diet, it will eventually lead to problems. The tricky thing is that the effects are invisible, so many people that claim "I've been feeding my Piranha's goldfish all their lives, and they're fine" are unaware of the fact that irreversible damage may already have been done internally - maybe the piranha's life expectancy is cut in half, maybe the organs have been affected and will malfunction later, maybe the overall health has been compromised. Keep in mind that things are not always what they seem...
Since there are plenty of safe alternatives out there, why risk the well-being of your fish?
[/quote]

Wow I did not know that. I havent fed my reds anything alive yet but that is good to know for the future when I give them treats. My roomate has much larger reds and he feeds them Koi exclusively, (which I thought was a bad idea anyway since you should vary it up), but now I have another reason to give him.
Thanks.
[/quote]

Do guppys or mollies contain the the viteamen B1 [Thiaminase] blocker or will they still harm your fish


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Scott C said:


> what if I cook the cyprinids?


still no good...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

ive fried guppies (dead ones using a magnifing glass) and my oscar ate them like shrimp stix!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

metallicaRules said:


> I don't feed live fish (haven't fed it for almost 2 years: seen it, heard it, done it...), but if I would, I'd get my Reds either Livebearers (Mollies, Guppies, Swordtails), Tetra's or small Cichlids.
> Things I'd never feed include Goldfish, Minnows, Rosy Reds, Danio's and other Barb- and Carplike fish: in fact, I'd rather feed my piranha's other Piranha's than any member of the Cyprinid-family (Carplike fish).


whats wrong with carplike fish?
[/quote]
They contain an enzyme called Thiaminase, which is a Vitamin B1-blocker. Vitamin B1 (also known as Thiamine) is required for proper growth and development, and a shortage of it can lead to serious health issues.
Having said that, feeding a couple of goldfish or other Thiaminase-containing fish once a month certainly won't harm, let alone kill your fish, but if it makes up a good part of your fish's diet, it will eventually lead to problems. The tricky thing is that the effects are invisible, so many people that claim "I've been feeding my Piranha's goldfish all their lives, and they're fine" are unaware of the fact that irreversible damage may already have been done internally - maybe the piranha's life expectancy is cut in half, maybe the organs have been affected and will malfunction later, maybe the overall health has been compromised. Keep in mind that things are not always what they seem...
Since there are plenty of safe alternatives out there, why risk the well-being of your fish?
[/quote]

Wow I did not know that. I havent fed my reds anything alive yet but that is good to know for the future when I give them treats. My roomate has much larger reds and he feeds them Koi exclusively, (which I thought was a bad idea anyway since you should vary it up), but now I have another reason to give him.
Thanks.
[/quote]

Do guppys or mollies contain the the viteamen B1 [Thiaminase] blocker or will they still harm your fish
[/quote]
Nope, to the best of my knowledge they don't.

Now to make something clear (and hopefully to take some worries away): it certainly won't kill you if you feed your piranha's a couple of goldfish or other Thiaminase-containing fish, as long as it's done in moderation. If you feed a diverse and nutritious diet, the Thiaminase being ingested by feeding your piranbha's such fish once or twice a month won't have a negative impact. The concerns about Thiaminase play a role if the diet is very one-sided, so basically when the Thiaminase-intake surpasses the intake of Thiamine (Vitamin B1) the fish ingest by eating other food items: only then a Vitamin B1 deficit will occur.

So as long as you only feed live fish as a treat, once or twice per month at the very most, feeding goldfish or other Cyprinids is no more risky than feeding feeders that do not contain Thiaminase (ie. only the risk of introducing parasites or diseases remains).


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

I enjoy the entertainment of the live feedings yet I am woried about my fish's health.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Scott C said:


> I enjoy the entertainment of the live feedings yet I am woried about my fish's health.


If you regularly feed live fish (ie. more than once or twice a month) then I'd stay away from fish that contain Thiaminase: instead get tetra's, cichlids or live bearers.
Keep in mind thought that the risk of introducing diseases or parasites is always present when feeding live fish, and cannot ever be removed completely (even if you quarantine properly) - some parasites or diseases can lie dormant for months or years, waiting to strike as soon as conditions are favorable. A 2 week quarantine won't chance this one bit.

So basically feeding live fish, even those that do not contain Thiaminase, is by definition playing Russian Roulette, with the health of your fish being at stake.


----------

